# Steam Cleaning Car Exterior?



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

How long does it take to do this?
Do you need detergents? Or just alot of microfiber cloths.

What kind of steam cleaners do you guys use?

Is it a better/faster option than waterless?

Thanks in advance


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been reading over this forum and quite a few people have mentioned the nimbus 1300. Although i cant seem to find any information on it at all. I cant even seem to find it on any website. Google has failed me

Anyone know what site i can find one of these?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109942

thanks


----------

